

Code Karma (inventor of innerHTML on its limitations) - nickb
http://www.ericvasilik.com/2006/07/code-karma.html

======
fortybillion
Crazy that people still try to solve this stuff by hand instead of leveraging
a library like jQuery or Prototype. The Taconite plugin is my favourite way of
dealing with this specific problem. <http://malsup.com/jquery/taconite/>

~~~
nostrademons
There're actually a few of us that are not able to use third-party libraries
because of latency constraints...

~~~
fortybillion
A valid point. Out of curiosity, what environment do you develop for that uses
IE6/7 and has latency constraints? Is it a network performance problem, or
just the parse speed of the library?

~~~
nostrademons
It's mostly a number-of-users problem. When you have hundreds of millions of
users, a few bytes add up.

Client-side network latency as well. A large number of our users are still on
dialup.

------
timmorgan
Anybody know how Gecko handles this?

